# BSDSTATS.ORG is dead, long live FBSDMON.ORG



## vermaden (Feb 28, 2013)

Check out the latest FreeBSD stats gathering site: http://fbsdmon.org/stats


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 28, 2013)

I was waiting for bsdstats.org to reappear so as to use its ports statistics to compare ncurses with ncurses-devel; checking if I should deinstall the latter and use the former...  other uses for its ports statistics I also had found at times. 
I see this site also does that; however am unsure if I have it setup correctly, as it does not pause much upon being run manually.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's back up. Its port statistics presently show 757 machines reporting ncurses vs 15 machines reporting ncurses-devel... [as of now anyway].


----------

